# Securing heavy branches within a vivarium (well not that heavy)



## Endeavour (Mar 18, 2013)

Besides making nice little wooden brackets attached to the inside of the vivarium has anyone devised a better way of fixing these items?. Any top tips appreciated.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 18, 2013)

i rekon you could just drill a hole in both then just put a scrw through but i havent done it before but thought that thats what you always do anyway and correct me if im wrong


----------



## Zeusy (Mar 18, 2013)

Problem with wood is that it shrinks and expands and as it shrinks, the screw will pull out of the timber. I would imagine a bracket would be required to allow the timber to do its thing.


----------



## Konjira (Mar 18, 2013)

Any wood or timber that you put in a vivarium should be dried (best done in the sun)before you install it. Negates the problem of further shrinkage and encourages and bugs that may be living in the bark to move on.

Sorry read the post a little wrong - don't be too concerned about expansion/shrinkage after installation, I have a fairly high humidity viv with branches through it (screwed in with regular wood screws from the outside) and there really hasn't been an issue so far.


----------



## Zeusy (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, sorry. Should have said that if its been properly dried out, it should be ok. Anything that still has some moisture will shrink and pull out but if you've left it to dry out properly, it will be fine.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 18, 2013)

i have always screwed to the timber sides or use small chain, screw it to the timber then to the branch....i hang it from the top that way.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 18, 2013)

ive always screwed mine in. i have a long thats 1m long about 7-10cm thick one screw each end and has a 3kg carpet on it everyday. 1 year down the track no problems yet


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 19, 2013)

I've got mine hanging on some hooks, when i want to change it up a bit i just take the hook out of the old piece and screw it into the new one. Its only a small bronze hook, its quite small but really strong, works pretty well for my setup.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 19, 2013)

I used little L brackets, one each end. I chiselled a notch for each bracket into the branch so it sat square on enclosure wall.
Branch was pretty fresh and heavy (5-6kgs) when fitted had no dramas with it.


----------



## Lacelover (Mar 19, 2013)

Best thing ive done is buy pipes and from bunnings you can get bark back grounds they come in 1000mm 1500mm and 1800mm height by 3m lengths no more nails around the pipes and zip ties to hold till dry they are light and with the different conectors you can make all sorts of tree shapes and its good grip especially for lacies!! and cheap also!!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 19, 2013)

I hate anything touching the bottom of my enclosures. I want to be able to do a complete substrate change without moving anything but the water bowl.
I use various methods for suspending my branches. L brackets, screws, eye bolts and cable ties, etc etc.... As long as its well secured the sky is the limit for ways of fixing branches. Use your imagination and just see what works best for you!


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 19, 2013)

I use these dartboard brackets.


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks one and all for your help, those enclosures look great Jasmine by the way.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------

